# cloudy Liquid soap?



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

So I made some liquid soap. I used the mild recipe in the sticky except I subbed PK for the coconut because I have a ton of PK. I calculated the lye according to Failor's book and I used my roaster to cook it. I only added 25% GM to it and I added that at emulsion. I've been testing it using Failor's method (1 oz paste to 2 oz boiling water) and my LS is still cloudy after 5 days. Does anyone know what on earth is going on with my soap? :crazy

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Some oils will make your soap cloudy, some will make it clearer... I believe that PK makes a cloudy soap... I will ck today and see... also did you use distilled water? the minerals in the water can and will make your soap cloudy... 
Some cloudy soaps will clear up when sequested a while, some don't.. 
Some will clear up with additives like alcohol
If you have cooked for five days, its time to stop cooking... dilute, neutralize and sequester and wait and see .... Its still wonderful soap to use, it just isn't clear.. and even then it might clear up when sequestered.. 
Failers book will tell which soaps have a tendency to cloud... 
It took me many batches of trial and error to get the receipe that I really liked and method I really liked to make a wonderful clear soap..
Don't throw it out.. it is good soap... color it and its still pretty..


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

In my experience pko makes LS cloudy.


----------

